# I'm so proud of my girl.



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yesterday, after Schutzhund training, I went to my family's Easter gathering, I went there straight from Schutzhund so Gala was with me. After everyone was done eating, my nieces and cousin were begging me to let her out. So I did and I could not have been any prouder of her. There were like 13 little kids running around, most at her eye level. Gala is VERY aloof, I mean extremely, I've never met a GSD who cared less about strangers. They can call her and sweet talk to her and she totally ignores everyone. I also don't have any kids so she has not been around kids much. But yesterday a couple of little ones ran up to her as soon as they saw her and she just let them pet her.







Don't get me wrong, she let them pet them once or twice and it was enough for her, she would move away.







But if the little ones insisted on petting her, she would let them. I was so proud at how well she behaved around all these little ones.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

yeah, she's like her dad in that aspect. Jenna's the same way. Very loving with her family, but could care less about everyone else. Heck I remember when she didn't even care I was up there to see her!!









But that's ok







Glad to hear she tolerated the kids nicely


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Angela, she was actually barking and growling at you cause you were too close to "her" car.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Good girl!!! 

Havoc is at the far end of the scale that way too. He is tolerant but not one to make the advance usually. Many people are afraid of him becasue he is so standoffish they think he is mean. Very far from the truth and I am always happy when he does tolerate strangers petting him.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I'm talking after you took her out to run around, lol.


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sounds great!

Glad to hear you had such a good day!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WI'm talking after you took her out to run around, lol.


Oh yes!!!














You drove all that way to see her, and she didn't even give you a glimpse.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

How cool!!! Good girl Gala!!! Brandie is the same, aloof with strange people, could not care less if someone pets her or not, she would rather have the "not" LOL... People usually love her but then are kinda taken back by her "ignorance".. when she gives them a look of "who are you".. lol.
She is very sweet to people that are let into our house though, she always makes sure they see her nylabone and she gives tons of kisses.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Good girl Brandie!! That's one of the characteristics I like about the GSD, their aloofness.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

But that's ok, I would hope that's how she would act, lol.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes I agree with you Carolina! I have one social butterfly of a GSD (Cody), people are always sooooooo scared of him because of his massive size but the little one is the one to look out for..







although I have seen Cody's face at the window with his teeth bare growling when someone was about to enter the house.. so he has his edge too..







He is usually much more social though.


----------

